# I can't cook chicken thighs



## whistlepig (May 27, 2021)

I have been trying. 225-250 degrees is not working. Rubber chicken thighs. I think I need to crank the temp up. Maybe 350-400 degrees?  I have a Masterbuilt 560.


----------



## old sarge (May 27, 2021)

Rubbery poultry skin seems to be normal from an electric smoker.  So, after smoking, toss them on a hot grill for a couple of minutes or under the broiler.   The skin will crisp up.


----------



## whistlepig (May 27, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Rubbery poultry skin seems to be normal from an electric smoker.  So, after smoking, toss them on a hot grill for a couple of minutes or under the broiler.   The skin will crisp up.


I can grill with the 560. Max temp 700 degrees.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 27, 2021)

You nailed it. If you smoke it you can do it low if you want. But I crank the heat up around 350 at least and if any lower I’ll throw the chicken in a hot grill at the end to get the skin nice and crisp. Anything under 350 really you won’t get crispy skin.


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2021)

Low temps don't work for bone-in, skin-on chicken thighs, or wings, legs, breasts, or backs. Higher temps are needed to render the fat AND crisp the skin.  350+ works well. I'm usually over 400F on my Kettle when I do any part of a chicken.


----------



## Hamdrew (May 27, 2021)

these days i often skin them and use them for stock, but as said 275*F+ is the way to go. same with drums or leg quarters, too (which IMO can handle even a little hotter)


----------



## Fueling Around (May 27, 2021)

Yep what they said.
Thighs need 170° internal temperature to cook it out bone in or bone out.  Wings need that too.
Backs are best in the pot for boiling into stock


----------



## jcam222 (May 27, 2021)

Agree with all above. You can even take thighs to 180F and still be tender and juicy


----------



## civilsmoker (May 27, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Low temps don't work for bone-in, skin-on chicken thighs, or wings, legs, breasts, or backs. Higher temps are needed to render the fat AND crisp the skin.  350+ works well. I'm usually over 400F on my Kettle when I do any part of a chicken.



This!  I run skin on chicken parts at 375-395 for crispy skin goodness.  Oh and 180 - 185 IT.


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2021)

Was feeling a bit under the weather today. Did BI/SO thighs in the oven. 425F. Crispy skin, tender insides. Meat IT at 170-175F.  They were still half-frozen when I loaded them in the oven, so they took 70 minutes instead of 45-50.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 27, 2021)

In my head I read the thread title like Hagar sang "I can't drive 55"


----------



## krj (May 28, 2021)

I'm sure you meant rubbery chicken skin, not the actual thigh meat. I'm not sure how anyone could ever turn a fatty piece of chicken thigh into rubber :P 

As the others have pointed out to get crispy skins you need higher temps. If you're interested in bite through skin take a look at how competition chicken thighs are done. Not saying you need to go through the whole fat scraping process, because I enjoy the fat. But the butter process will give you bite through skin that is very flavorful.

Just depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## Fishonshawn (May 28, 2021)

I always cook all my chicken at higher temps (400ish) in my camp chef pellet grill. If I want some smoke on it ill add a smoke tube in there.


----------



## Hamdrew (May 28, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Yep what they said.
> Thighs need 170° internal temperature to cook it out bone in or bone out.  Wings need that too.
> Backs are best in the pot for boiling into stock


See now I prefer grilled backs to breasts, lol, just requires hot/cool zones on whatever grill. Make the best tenders or white meat nugs too, IMO


----------



## SmokinAl (May 28, 2021)

I agree with all of the above, you need to take thighs to 175-180.
Then they will be juicy & tender.
Al


----------



## Coreymacc (May 28, 2021)

Agreed, I do thighs at 350, I do them with dry spice for the first 30 min, then sauce them, another 20 to 30 min to carmalize. 

Corey


----------



## binnesman (May 28, 2021)

350 is what I did these on skin came out great. It was on my new Camp Chef pellet smoker.


----------



## Steve H (May 28, 2021)

Yup, electric smokers need a bit of help to get crispy skins. I've used my oven in the past. My next batch will get finished in the Ooni oven. 950 degrees for 1/2 minute should do the trick.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 28, 2021)

All of the above plus I leave them uncovered in my refrigerator overnight.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 28, 2021)

krj said:


> I'm sure you meant rubbery chicken skin, not the actual thigh meat. I'm not sure how anyone could ever turn a fatty piece of chicken thigh into rubber :P
> ...


Cooked (no pink), but thigh meat is tough and rubbery to me when cooked to a 160° IT as the breast to rest for the 165°. As many pros stated, thighs need more heat.
I quit whole bird many years ago and went spatchcock.  I tent the breast to let the thigh and legs cook out


Hamdrew said:


> See now I prefer grilled backs to breasts, lol, just requires hot/cool zones on whatever grill. Make the best tenders or white meat nugs too, IMO


I spatchcock my whole chicken so the back is strictly backbone spine.
I wish I could purchase just chicken spine.  Makes the best stock.


----------



## Hamdrew (May 28, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> I spatchcock my whole chicken so the back is strictly backbone spine.
> I wish I could purchase just chicken spine.  Makes the best stock.


Yeah, if no butcher shops will sell them to you or anything, probably out of luck..

Chicken feet are my favorite to use for stock, personally. I have been known to buy a rotisserie or smoked whole chicken from the store pretty much solely for it (stock), too.. LOL


----------



## baby kong (May 28, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Cooked (no pink), but thigh meat is tough and rubbery to me when cooked to a 160° IT as the breast to rest for the 165°. As many pros stated, thighs need more heat.
> I quit whole bird many years ago and went spatchcock.  I tent the breast to let the thigh and legs cook out
> I spatchcock my whole chicken so the back is strictly backbone spine.
> I wish I could purchase just chicken spine.  Makes the best stock.


First part. As you should...  so, for broth, all chicken bones, not just the spines , to have an awesome concentrated broth


----------



## Fueling Around (May 28, 2021)

Thread Hijack!


baby kong said:


> First part. As you should...  so, for broth, all chicken bones, not just the spines , to have an awesome concentrated broth





Hamdrew said:


> ...
> Chicken feet are my favorite to use for stock, personally.
> ...


I love all the bones and especially joints for stock. 
I remember an episode from Frugal Gourmet where he mentioned the copious amounts of collagen from chicken feet.  That wasn't his focus in the episode nor his personal life (alleged pedophile).


----------

